# Super DMZ RX 3.0~New IronMagLab Product!



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2013)

The most powerful Designer blend ever from IronMagLabs is coming soon!

In the next few days IronMagLabs will release the most hardcore designer blend we have ever produced. This new blend possesses more muscle and strength building effects than ever before. A familiar IronMagLabs name is coming back but its reformulation will be better than ever. This newly enhanced blend will have three of the strongest legal designer compounds in just one capsule!

Coming very soon~*IronMagLabs Super DMZ RX 3.0

*




*

Super DMZ RX 3.0 *contains a synergistic and potent blend of 10 mg Methystenbolone, 10 mg Dimethazine and 10 mg Alpha-1.*

Dimethazine *was a prescribed anabolic at one time therefore we have human trials in which this steroid was used. This compound has been around since 1962 when it was presented in the literature. Early on it was sold under the Roxilon brand name. Dimethazine is basically an oral Masterone (drostanolone propionate). Published reports indicate that Dimethazine possesses an androgenic rating of 96 and an anabolic rating of 210. Dimethazine is a strong anabolic compound that adds lean body mass rapidly. Furthermore it seems to possess little to no estrogenic or progestational activity.*

Methylstenbolone* possesses an androgenic rating of 170 and a whopping anabolic rating of 660. Research dating back to the mid 1960's proves that Methylstenbolone has a greater muscle building effect than Anadrol or Dianabol mg to mg. Methylstenbolone is an active and orally-bioavailable DHT-derived compound that resists metabolic breakdown. As a result, Methylstenbolone has a long acting pharmacokinetic profile and exceptional potency. It does not aromatize into any estrogenic compound and has no affinity for the progesterone receptor, so estrogen and progesterone receptor mediated side effects are unlikely.*

Alpha-1* is a methylated version of 1-AD and also has a significant conversion to the exceedingly strong but banned Methyl 1-Testosterone (M1T). M1T was arguably one of the most powerful designer steroids to ever hit the OTC market. Therefore, Alpha-1 possesses two distinct and powerful anabolic pathways that will produce rapid and profound gains in muscle mass and power*

IronMagLabs Super DMZ RX 3.0* is a powerhouse designer blend unlike any other that will illicit the most amazing and rapid gains in lean body mass, strength and sheer power. 

Advanced users may use 2 capsules daily in divided doses for 4-6 weeks. Newer users may use 1 capsule daily for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2013)

I need 5 loggers with a decent post count/rep that reside in the USA. 

Detailed logs must start no later than January 1st 2014.

Preferably you must run this product alone.

Please post in this thread why I should choose you for a *FREE bottle of Super DMZ RX 3.0?

*Thanks!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2013)

Great opportunity here guys, that looks like a killer blend. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah you are right it is a great opportunity. Would love to do it but I don't think I would be any good at doing a log... Just never done one before..

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## kutzeddie (Dec 18, 2013)

*Dmz 3.0*



heavyiron said:


> I need 5 loggers with a decent post count/rep that reside in the USA.
> 
> Detailed logs must start no later than January 1st 2014.
> 
> ...



I am 26 years old, 5'8" 195 lbs now up to 15% BF using a 3 point caliper test. I started training at 20yo doing crossfit (I know I know) and moved to more power lifting programs. Recently Ive started more of a body building routine using powerlifting as my main movements. Ive done around 8 ph/ds cycles, my first being epistane. Since than I have primarily used IML/BSL products such as DMZ 2.0, Deca Drol, Methadrol, Cyanostane, and Trenabol. I always use a proper PCT using SERMS and AI's. Iv'e used every compound in DMZ 3.0 but never stacked all three. I would be able to give a good product review based on my experience with these compounds by them selves as compared to each one used together in this new product DMZ 3.0

I do not have any posts on this forum and only a few on BSL. I do however read the forums very frequently and follow what others are doing and enjoy reading and learning posts from Mike Arnold as well. I don't post much because these forums are cluttered with many of the same questions. I usually am able to find what I need just be reading rather than asking the same thing different ways numerous times.

I would be able to post progress photos, along with basic diet being followed and programming with the product. I do have everything I need to run a stack I was going to start in a few weeks but I would love to put that on the back burner for a later date if I were to have the opportunity to log DMZ 3.0.


----------



## suresha (Dec 18, 2013)

Holy Shit!! Killer stack. Wouldnt mind the opp of running log.


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 18, 2013)

Good lord! Jump on this opportunity, fellas!


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 18, 2013)

i was going to say ill run it for you all ways wanted to try some of the stuff you put out, but i am running everything under the son lol. Great chance for another guy, i dont know how many guys are not on tons of gear though lol


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 18, 2013)

awesome product, good job iml.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm down to keep a log and you know I'm legit. I'll let other people jump ahead but if they slack I'm your man for it.


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2013)

this bad boy is gonna pack some punch...i will have a log in the IML sub forum soon....


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd be happy to log on here. I'd like to know how this product compares to the EpiAndro I just finished! As you know my logs are pretty detailed and are consistent with pics!I'd be happy to log on here. I'd like to know how this product compares to the EpiAndro I just finished! As you know my logs are pretty detailed and are consistent with pics!I'd be happy to log on here. I'd like to know how this product compares to the EpiAndro I just finished! As you know my logs are pretty detailed and are consistent with pics!


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2013)

I could go for some of this. Pick my fat lame ass


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 19, 2013)

Strongest single product on the market--contains the 3 most potent legal steroids available, all 3 of which have been clinically proven to exert a stronger muscle building effect than Anadrol.  Yes, all 3.  This is a fact...not my opinion.


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2013)

This product Looks beastly, Id love to log this!

Im familiar with strong orals and have run super dmz v1.0 and methadrol extreme in the past with notable results that i posted on YT with 1.5 million views. Ive never used methylated 1-ad or Msten so it would be pretty interesting.

Currently 5'9" 215 lbs, looking to bulk up a good 10-15 lbs and gain some PB's on my compound lifts. 

Would like the opportunity to journal this for a month please.

Thanks for considering....


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Dec 19, 2013)

Id love to try this product and log it. Im 200 lbs, 5'8.


----------



## mindieselkang (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay so i just got tapatalk and i have dual accounts???? Any way, ive had personal experience with each of the compounds listed in super dmz 3.0. Ill be able to provide the most objective review and comprehensive log with diet, training, mood, side effects. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2013)

suresha said:


> Holy Shit!! Killer stack. Wouldnt mind the opp of running log.





NoCode8511 said:


> I'm down to keep a log and you know I'm legit. I'll let other people jump ahead but if they slack I'm your man for it.





Saney said:


> I could go for some of this. Pick my fat lame ass





SFW said:


> This product Looks beastly, Id love to log this!
> 
> Im familiar with strong orals and have run super dmz v1.0 and methadrol extreme in the past with notable results that i posted on YT with 1.5 million views. Ive never used methylated 1-ad or Msten so it would be pretty interesting.
> 
> ...





MinMaxMuscle said:


> Id love to try this product and log it. Im 200 lbs, 5'8.



Please PM me a shipping address and a name if you agree to a detailed log. Put *SDMZ 3.0 Logger* with your screen name in the PM title.                         

USA only please

Thanks!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Dec 20, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Please PM me a shipping address and a name if you agree to a detailed log. Put *SDMZ 3.0 Logger* with your screen name in the PM title.
> 
> USA only please
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry i sent you a PM using my new tapatalk account, and i didnt know how to log in with this account. Just a heads up heavyiron

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 20, 2013)

SFW said:


> This product Looks beastly, Id love to log this!
> 
> Im familiar with strong orals and have run super dmz v1.0 and methadrol extreme in the past with notable results that i posted on YT with 1.5 million views. Ive never used methylated 1-ad or Msten so it would be pretty interesting.
> *You should not look at 1-Alpha as a methylated version of 1-AD.  The people that started advertising 1-Alpha as methylated 1-AD, which was likely done in an attempt to establish familiarity, made a mistake.  Doing so devalued the drug by associating it with a relatively weak PH.  When you use Dianabol, do you say you are using methylatyed boldenone?  No, you say you are using Dianabol.  This is because methylating something turns the compound into a completely different drug.  1-Alpha is its OWN steroid...and MUCH more potent than 1-AD.  In fact, it is more potent than Anadrol, mg per mg.
> ...


*If gaining muscle & strength is your goal, you will love this stuff.  As always, how much muscle you gain will largely be depend on how much you eat, so if you are serious about taking full advantage of this product's growth potential, you better eat up.
*


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 21, 2013)

May have to throw this into my bulk. I use to love M1T!!!


----------



## suresha (Dec 21, 2013)

This is going to be one product thats going to be on alot of peoples radar for the new year. And yes you gots to eat up on this one. Which i tend to do whenever on cycle, even if i have to force feed myself. Strength and size is defintely attainable with this compound, but diet and training has to be on point too.


----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> *If gaining muscle & strength is your goal, you will love this stuff.  As always, how much muscle you gain will largely be depend on how much you eat, so if you are serious about taking full advantage of this product's growth potential, you better eat up.
> *



Absolutely. I plan on pulling in a decent cal surplus while using this. Right now im doing mostly low volume pulls, hangs, cleans, presses etc but will transition into a higher volume hypertrophy split.  Going to take full advantage of the accelerated recovery time. Should be fun!


----------



## Saney (Dec 21, 2013)

I just finished using Anadrol on the first week of December. All my other esters have kicked in since then.. So the immediate boost in strength will definitely be credited to the DMZ 3.0.

I'm actually excited. I'll try and keep my log active and gay.


----------



## Saney (Dec 21, 2013)

Also i'm about 245lbs now. Trying to bulk but i'm eating too clean.. All the Chicken and Oats and Shakes in the world isn't helping me get fat.. But strength is on a steady incline. 

With this 3.0  i should be making great time.. oh and fuck my liver... its gay anyway


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 21, 2013)

Mike , how do you think this product will do while dieting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Dec 21, 2013)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Mike , how do you think this product will do while dieting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Extremely vascular, keeping musclrs granite hard and dense while giving you paper thin dryness.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Dec 21, 2013)

Heavy I would be interested in running a log with picture my diet is good


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2013)

Delawerebadboy said:


> Heavy I would be interested in running a log with picture my diet is good


I have one slot left here at IMF.

Please PM me a shipping address and a name if you agree to a detailed log. Put *SDMZ 3.0 Logger with your screen name in the PM title. 

USA only please

*Thanks!


----------



## jlagrassa333 (Dec 21, 2013)

Do u run an al with this. Liver support? PCT ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Dec 21, 2013)

An AI isnt neccesary but good to have ancillaries on hand. There will be rebound estrogen from all the DHT compounds, post cycle. So nonetheless, an AI or a SERM is good to have on hand


Liver support is ABSOLUTELY neccesary with this. Its toxic. PCT is needed. Unless you wanna look work and feel worse than you have before you started the cycle.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Dec 21, 2013)

Thats on a recomp with 20 mg alpha one. Id imagine a recomp on this to retain similar cutting/leaning properties while staying far denser and leaner

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlagrassa333 (Dec 21, 2013)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> An AI isnt neccesary but good to have ancillaries on hand. There will be rebound estrogen from all the DHT compounds, post cycle. So nonetheless, an AI or a SERM is good to have on hand
> 
> 
> Liver support is ABSOLUTELY neccesary with this. Its toxic. PCT is needed. Unless you wanna look work and feel worse than you have before you started the cycle.
> ...



I thought an AL was a ancillary lol can u explain AL , SERM , ancillaries please


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlagrassa333 (Dec 21, 2013)

AI - aromasin ,adex
SERM- clomid , nolva


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Logman (Dec 22, 2013)

Don't care about logging but will definitely be buying with both fists.  SDMZ 2.0 is the best I've ever done and done it twice.  Damn, this might even be too strong.  Just the thought of running it without Test makes me want to curl up on the bed.


----------



## sciguy (Dec 22, 2013)

I'll definitely be interested in trying this out for a bulk. Perfect timing with winter time.


----------



## suresha (Dec 22, 2013)

Been thinkin heavily about crossing over and having my first experience with test , i'll be 41 come middle of 2014, and this maybe be the straw.... just have to complete xmas shopping tomorrow, lol. Should be ready to purchase first week of new year. Test prop or cyp for this first timer and how much how often?
Thanks inadvance.


----------



## suresha (Dec 22, 2013)

You said it bro. Bulking season has returned!


----------



## OnesAndWeights (Dec 22, 2013)

Grats to all the loggers! Was looking for a kicker to my cycle coming up, and this may be it. I have 2.0 lying around, but 3.0 is just more awesome. I'll probably hold out. Really wanted to give A1 a shot, so this worked out perfectly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2013)

*Super DMZ RX 3.0 NOW on sale!!!*





*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Super-DMZ Rx*


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 23, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> *Super DMZ RX 3.0 NOW on sale!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start stocking up, everyone!


----------



## Hefe (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not new to AAA (15+ years) but I know very little about designer steroids. I used to think they were a waste of time, better to use dbol, winny, etc. 

I'm paying a little more attention now. How would something like this stack up to Methadrol?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm betting it's going to be better then Methadrol in every way and without back pumps, like I experienced!


----------



## suresha (Dec 23, 2013)

Original methadrol was my shit!!!  Miss that one deeply. But who knows the 3.0 version might take the cake


----------



## dgang23 (Dec 25, 2013)

Heavyiron

I'm would like to participate, but for some reason I cannot PM you.  Im deployed and all I have it time over here.  Please let me know what info is needed and I'll be glad to send out.

Thanks!
Dgang23


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2013)

suresha said:


> Original methadrol was my shit!!!  Miss that one deeply. But who knows the 3.0 version might take the cake



The gains with SDMZ 3.0 will be a little stronger and much dryer than Metha-Drol Extreme. Also there should not be any gyno sides with SDMZ 3.0 like there are with MDE due to the Deca-Drol in it.


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------

